

How Many Open Source Licenses Do You Need? - nuclear_eclipse
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/12068_3803101_1/Bruce-Perens-How-Many-Open-Source-Licenses-Do-You-Need.htm

======
alexandros
Overall great article but the "and they're all compatible" bit in the end is
not exactly so. Apache v2 stuff can be used in a GPL v3 project, but not the
other way around. So that compatibility is not as straightforward as it
sounds.

